
Chinese ‘gait recognition’ tech IDs people by how they walk - ccwilson10
https://apnews.com/bf75dd1c26c947b7826d270a16e2658a
======
airbreather
So does this mean we will see people doing "silly walks" a la john Cleese, to
avoid detection?

